# Cratons, plumes, earthquakes, volcanoes & safe havens



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

*CRATONS, PLUMES, EARTHQUAKES,
VOLCANOES & SAFE HAVENS*
*
or...CRATONS, EARTHQUAKES, and PLUMES -Oh MY!!!*

By the time you are done with this, you may feel like a headache coming on...
do not feel bad...I felt that way last night as several hundred bits of info came together.

I was feeling like quoting Chris Farley in Almost Heroes...
"Enough!!! Do you want my head to explode???
In the name of all that is good and decent,
no more for today!!!"

At least you do not have to put it all together.
But, you should read it, look at maps, etc, and watch some video) Lucky You!!!

Concisely Put...Is that possible for me)???

Sequence of clues with links...

**************
1.
dutchsinse has uploaded 3/8/2013 -- Large plume event -- Entire state of Georgia - into MS, AL, SC, NC

3/8/2013 -- Large plume event -- Entire state of Georgia - into MS, AL, SC, NC (watch in HD)
by dutchsinse





01afw&feature=em-uploademail

WATCH VIDEO IN HD!

thanks to Luca Milevoj !!

satellite image :http://climate.cod.edu/flanis/satellite/1km
/index.php?type=Alabama-vis-48

larger view here:

http://climate.cod.edu/flanis/satellite/2km/
index.php?type=MS-vis-48#

I figured out (if these loads for you) you can click on top right button -SECTOR MAP: that lets you look at any state in the country

Click on PRODUCT MENU TO LOOK AT DIFFERENT TYPES OF IMAGES: Infrared, Visible, Water Vapor, Radar...

Resolution is the 6, 12, 24, 48 --experiment, but 48 is best penetration through the cloud cover seems like.

Slide speed to left to slow it down...

VISIBLE is best to see the PLUMES DUTCH IS LOOKING AT.
LOOK AT NW RANGE OF MTNS IN BASIN AREA AROUND YELLOWSTONE -WHOLE RANGE BLASTING VAPOR?

INFRARED IS INTERESTING B/C IT SEEMS THAT MOUNTAINS THAT OUGHT TO COLDEST, APPEAR HOT; NOT CONFIRMED. THE RANGE IN COLO B/T CUSTER & FREMONT SEEMS ODD.

Looks like the entire edge of the craton is burning. Can't be wildfires (too well times) .. and control burns across millions of acres all at once? hmm.

Something up.

No exaggeration .. literally.. All at once across millions of acres -- Entire state of Georgia, reaching west across Alabama, and Mississippi.. south to Florida .. north to South / North Carolina.

**************

2. OK...WHAT IS DUTCH SAYING?

WHAT IS A CRATON?

SEE THESE:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:North_america_craton_nps.gif

**************

3.

THEN LOOK AT THESE MAPS OF THE CONTINENTAL DIVIDE:

**************

4.

IT IS THE SAME LINE AS THE CRATON PERIMETER:

MOUNTAIN RANGES ARE VOLCANIC SEAMS?

IS IT THE SAME FOR THE APPALACHIANS? LOOK FOR PLUMES,
IT IS LIKELY: LIKE DUTCH SAID, THERE ARE PLUMES UP THROUGH NC, SC,

IN FACT, SEE # 5, 6 & 7 BELOW

AS WELL AS ACROSS MS, AL, LA, AR, ...NM, COLORADO (SEE EARTHQUAKE MAPS IN # 6 & 7)

THEN...LOOK AT THE EXTREME NORTH, NORTHEAST EDGE OF THE CRATON,

IE EVEN THOUGH THE MAP IN #2 DOES NOT COLOR IT PURPLE...ICELAND...WITH SO MANY FISSURES, THAT WIKI LISTS 32 VOLCANIC SYSTEMS & ZONES, AND AT LEAST 50 VOLCANOES. ICELAND IS EXACTLY ON THE SEAM OF THE NORTH AMERICAN PLATE / CRATON, AND THE EURASIAN PLATE.

**************

5.

EARTHQUAKES ARE OCCURRING ON CRATON SEAMS:

http://www.iris.edu/qd/qdds/zoom/

http://www.fourwinds10.net/resources/uploads/images/US_craton_quakes.jpg

http://www.dutchsinse.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/US_craton_quakes.jpg
#1 -- North American Craton Continental Crust
http://www.dutchsinse.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/US_craton_quakes.jpg

THIS SEISMIC ZONE RUNS FROM NEW YORK TO ALABAMA,

ALONG THE EDGE OF THE CRATON,

AND IS RIGHT ALONG THE APPALACHIANS:
http://www.nbcnews.com/id/37407341/#.UT1Ml1eAl6E
Image: Eastern fault line
The fault is invisible from the surface, but magnetic surveys from the air see it clearly, represented in the white line. "It's almost a needle in a haystack," said Mark Steltenpohl of the University of Alabama at Auburn.
By Larry O'Hanlon

For 30 years geologists have been puzzled by a remarkably straight magnetic line that runs between New York and Alabama along the Appalachians.

A more recent aerial magnetic survey of the Alabama end of the line suggests that it's probably a 500-million-year-old San Andreas-style fault that appears to have slipped 137 miles to the right in the distant past.

If so, it's no surprise that the most dangerous part of the eastern Tennessee seismic zone is right next to part of this magnetic line and has the second-highest earthquake frequency in the eastern United States.

"It's most likely a strike-slip fault," said Mark Steltenpohl of the University of Alabama at Auburn. "But it's all buried."

The fault is invisible from the surface and there is very little information about it because no one has actually drilled down through it to investigate, Steltenpohl told Discovery News.

That would, in fact, be pretty hard to do, since the fault zone is very narrow and it would be hard to find with a drill using just magnetic maps to set up a drill rig.

"It's almost a needle in a haystack," said Steltenpohl.

Ramapo Fault Line

The Ramapo Fault Line spans 300 kilometers and affects the states of New York, New Jersey, and Pennsylvania. These faults run between the Appalachian Mountains and Piedmont areas to the east.

This fault remains relatively inactive, but scientists believe that it could produce some serious earthquakes. There was a study completed in 2008 that believes a 6 - 7 magnitude earthquake will very likely occur from this fault line. The last time this fault was the most active was believed to be 200 million years ago.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:RamapoFaultSystem.png
File:RamapoFaultSystem.png
Size of this preview: 421 × 600 pixels. Other resolution: 168 × 240 pixels.
Full resolution (600 × 855 pixels, file size: 822 KB, MIME type: image/png)
http://www.bestsyndication.com/?q=2...uakes_seizmic_activity_east_coast_midwest.htm

**************

6.
NOTE THAT PURPLE AREA AROUND CRATON IS THIN,
AND STRETCHED...AND VOLCANIC

HERE ARE EARTHQUAKE MAPS:
http://www.dutchsinse.com/blog/wp-c...n-rumbles-august-10-through-the-24th-2011.jpg
#2 -- Craton Rumbles from August 10 through the 24th.
http://www.dutchsinse.com/blog/wp-c...n-rumbles-august-10-through-the-24th-2011.jpg
******************************
#3 -- Craton Rumbles from August 10 through the 24Th, with outline of the Craton Continental Crust.
http://www.dutchsinse.com/blog/wp-c...-rumbles-august-10-through-the-24th-2011a.jpg
************************

**************

7.

EARTHQUAKES ARE CONNECTED

TO VOLCANOES,

IE THEY ARE BOTH

ELECTRICAL DISCHARGES, AND A RELEASE OF ENERGY

TO BALANCE ELECTRIC DIFFERENTIAL BETWEEN IONOSPHERE

AND EARTH GROUND POTENTIAL:

Colorado quake- is it the awakening of the Capulin Volcano????
www.godlikeproductions.com/forum1/message1607798/pg1
14 posts - 4 authors - Aug 23, 2011
Colorado quake- is it the awakening of the Capulin Volcano????? It is now a National Monument.... Check out the map of where the park is ...
Volcano in Colorado set to erupt? - 8 posts - Aug 22, 2012
Strange sound in colorado before quake - 1 post - Aug 29, 2011
3.9 magnitude quake Colorado. - 24 posts - May 11, 2011
3. 4 Quake Colorado! - 2 posts - Aug 12, 2010
More results from godlikeproductions.com »

5.3 magnitude earthquake shakes southern Colorado- the largest quake in 40 years
Posted on August 23, 2011 by The Extinction Protocol
August 23, 2011 - COLORADO - Southern Colorado was rattled by a magnitude 4.6 earthquake Monday evening near Trinidad. That quake was overshadowed by a much stronger 5.3 magnitude earthquake which struck near the same region. A string of aftershocks followed. The same area had been struck by a gentler temblor earlier in the morning. According to the US Geological Survey, the 4.6 quake occurred at 5:30pm and was centered 16 miles west southwest of Trinidad or 20 miles west northwest of Raton, New Mexico. The quake occurred at a relatively shallow depth of 5.0 miles. Initial reports show the quake was felt in Trinidad and as far north as La Veta and Aguilar. To the south in New Mexico, Raton felt the shaking as well as Springer and Questa. This morning, a magnitude 2.9 quake struck the same area at 7:52am. This also follows a magnitude 2.8 temblor in March. Other quakes up to magnitude 4.1 have been recorded in January 2010 as well as a series of quakes in the area in August 2009. The earthquake's epicenter was 299 km (185 miles) S of DENVER, Colorado. -The Examiner - Seismicity activity in the Sangre de Cristos Mountains: The Sangre de Cristos are fault block mountains with major fault lines running along both the east and west sides of the mountains. In places, there are also fault lines cutting right through the mountain chain. The mountains were pushed up about 27 million years ago, pretty much as one big chunk of rock. On the west side is the San Luis Valley with the Rio Grande Rift Zone running down the middle. On the southeast side is the Raton Basin with a quiet but still active volcano field. On the northeast side are the Wet Mountains and the Front Range, areas of pre-Cambrian rock raised up during the Colorado Orogeny some 1.7 billion years ago. The Blanca Massif is also pre-Cambrian rock while the main body of the Sangres themselves is composed of Permian-Pennsylvanian rock and a mix of igneous intrusions, conglomerates and shale that is only about 250 million years old. -Sangres
Activity along the many faults running in and through the Sangre de Cristos mountains could be one likely cause of the mysterious Taos Hum. This latest episode of quake activity near Trinidad may have been building for some time. See map -The Extinction Protocol
Colorado experiences largest quake in more than 40 years: A moderate 5.3-magnitude earthquake that rattled southern Colorado early Tuesday morning was the largest to hit the state in more than 40 years, the U.S. Geological Survey said. The quake's epicenter was seven miles southwest of Cokedale, and 180 miles south of Denver. There were no immediate reports of casualties. A dispatcher at the sheriff's office in Las Animas County, which includes Cokedale, said the quake lasted almost 30 seconds. The office received reports of rocks falling on a highway and of some structure damage. It was the largest in a series of earthquakes that struck the area. As of 5 a.m. local time (7 a.m. ET), the USGS reported seven quakes centered just south of Cokedale since midnight. Amy Vaughan of the USGS said the 5.3 magnitude ties that of an earthquake Colorado suffered on August 9, 1967. In 1973, the USGS originally reported a quake with a magnitude of 5.7, but it turned out that was caused by an explosion, Vaughan said. -

**************
8.
CONCLUSION:

NOW...MAJOR CORONAL MASS EJECTIONS (CME) SEQUENCE IS SOON TO OCCUR...HIGHLY POSSIBLE / PROBABLE...(and if you thought that this gave you a headache, you will realize that we have been in kindergarten on this stuff)

THESE CMEs ARE ELECTRICAL IN NATURE, AND WILL CREATE GREAT DISTURBANCES IN...THE FORCE) ...OF THE EARTH'S MAGNETOSPHERE...

THE IMBALANCE CREATED
WILL BE BALANCED
BY MASSIVE AMOUNTS OF
EARTHQUAKES AND VOLCANOES,
AS WELL AS TORNADOES AND HURRICANES, ETC...

MORAL OF THE STORY IS:

WHY NOT BE WHERE THE SAFEST PLACE IS: INLAND, HIGHLANDS, AND THE SOLIDEST PIECE OF GROUND POSSIBLY ON THE PLANET???
"IN BUSINESS FOR 600 MILLION YEARS" (YEAH, RIGHT) --THE NORTH AMERICAN CRATON!!!

BARE MINIMUM???
WHY NOT TRY TO AVOID SITTING RIGHT ON TOP OF A POSSIBLE FUTURE VOLCANIC EVENT!!!
SUGGESTION: AVOID THE PURPLE AREA ON THE CRATON MAP, OF THIN STRETCHED CRUST KNOWN TO BE HIGHLY VOLCANIC AND EARTHQUAKE PRONE...

THERE ARE SEVERAL MAPS OF INTEREST WHICH COULD REFLECT POSSIBLE CHANGES DUE TO DISTURBANCES IN THESE REGIONS:
THE US NAVY MAP, GORDON MICHAEL SCALLION, I AM AMERICA, (TOYE), ETC.
I WILL NOT POST ANY; LOOK AT THEM IF YOU WANT.

I wrote this to a new friend tonight:

Subject: "Rawles Revolt Refuge" and Craton Perimeter / Continental Divide Volcanoes

If you see this, and read the post I did on Craton and Volcanoes, -which I just put together a day ago...

you will see that the Continental Divide, The Rocky Mountains, is the border of the Craton, and that the

edge / outer area of the Craton, is thin, stretched, and volcanic,

and that Rawles, et all, are, for all practical purposes,

sitting right on top of multiple volcanoes.

I think everyone knows at least, that Yellowstone is a super volcano,

ie, a massive "safety valve" for built up pressure.

Studying the craton issue, it appears that pressure is building,

and anywhere along the outer edge of the craton is prime territory for a volcano.

It would seem that a serious survivalist would avoid that purple area like the plague,

especially folks who are telling millions of people to...

"COME AND LIVE IN THE PURPLE AREA, THE VOLCANIC TERRITORY WITH ME."

SURVIVALIST??? SERIOUSLY???

The most bizarre fact that I uncovered is that this Craton which stretches from Texas to Greenland, has less mass density than the mantle of the earth: meaning that it floats, -it will not sink....strange facts...truth is often stranger than fiction, eh?

jeremiyah
YouTube - Videos from this email

**************
9.
SUMMARY:

I wrote this to a hopefully new friend tonight:

"Rawles Revolt Refuge" and Craton Perimeter / Continental Divide Volcanoes

If you see this, and read the post I did on Craton and Volcanoes, -which I just put together a day ago...

you will see that the Continental Divide, The Rocky Mountains, and The Appalachians on the East,

is the border of the Craton, and that the edge / outer area of the Craton, is thin, stretched, and volcanic,

and that Rawles, Baldwin, et all, are, for all practical purposes,

sitting right on top of multiple potential volcanoes...

and that is why I got such a kick out of your extremely perceptive comment that the "Rawles Revolt" Refuge is near volcanoes.

Are you a geologist? Or just a genius?

I think everyone knows at least, that Yellowstone is a super volcano,

ie, a massive "safety valve" for built up pressure.

Studying the craton issue, however, per dutchsinse, it appears that pressure is building,

and that anywhere along the outer edge of the craton is prime territory for earthquakes, and hence, volcanoes.

It would seem that a serious survivalist would avoid that purple area like the plague,

especially folks who are telling millions of people to...

"COME AND LIVE IN THE PURPLE AREA, THE VOLCANIC TERRITORY WITH ME."

SURVIVALIST??? SERIOUSLY???

Let's look at what the word, CRATON denotes once again, shall we?

A Craton...... (Greek: "strength") is an old and stable part of the continental lithosphere.

Having often survived cycles of merging and rifting of continents,

Cratons are generally found in the interiors of tectonic plates. ..

They have a thick crust and deep lithospheric roots that extend as much as several hundred kilometers into the Earth's mantle. (100 MILE RADIUS SPHERE)

The term craton is used to distinguish the stable portion of the continental crust from regions that are more geologically active and unstable.

Cratons can be described as Shields.

PLEASE THINK THIS THROUGH SERIOUSLY, CAREFULLY, AND LOGICALLY:

DOES IT MAKE SENSE TO PLAN TO LIVE ON TOP OF THE SAFEST AND MOST STABLE PLACE ON THE CONTINENT (THE INTERIOR BROWN AREA OF THE MAP)...

OR PERHAPS THE MOST UNSTABLE AND POTENTIALLY MOST DANGEROUS? (THE EXTERIOR / BORDER PURPLE REGIONS)

LIKE THE ANCIENT KNIGHT SAID TO INDIANA JONES...CHOOSE WISELY.

THE CRATON IS DESCRIBED AS A SHIELD.

WHY? BECAUSE IT IS A PROTECTION, IT INTERPOSES ITSELF BETWEEN THOSE LIVING THINGS ON THE SURFACE AND THE MOLTEN ENERGY BELOW.

IT MEANS STABILITY, AS OPPOSED TO INSTABILITY.

IT MEANS SAFETY, AS OPPOSED TO DANGER.

IT MEANS SECURITY, AS OPPOSED TO INSECURITY.

IT MEANS PROTECTION, AS OPPOSED TO BEING BESIEGED, UNSHIELDED, AND VULNERABLE.

IT MEANS BEING SHIELDED, AS OPPOSED TO BEING ASSAULTED AND ATTACKED.

CRATON MEANS STRENGTH!!!

AND...THE CRATON FLOATS!!!

The most bizarre fact that I uncovered!?!?!? is that this Craton which stretches from Texas to Greenland,

and it has less mass density than the mantle of the earth: meaning that it floats, -it will not sink....strange facts...truth is often stranger than fiction, eh?

It did bring to mind something I wrote a long time ago (in a galaxy far, far, away...Kansas)

"My take differs one step further from Baldwin:

I agree with Chuck's belief that relocation will be well nigh impossible some time very soon, and that the Remnant needs to relocate now. 
However, as outlined below, I propose that the resources needed to relocate should be used to move to the Fort itself, as it were, and not to a Redoubt, which is defined in Wiki, the first definition I see when I Google it, as a temporary, and ultimately indefensible position in a military scenario
--built for the sole purpose of defending the main Fort, or City:
1ST entry:
Redoubt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Redoubt
A redoubt (historically redout) is a fort or fort system usually consisting of an enclosed defensive emplacement outside a larger fort,
usually relying on earthworks ..."

2nd entry:
Redoubt - Merriam-Webster Online
www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/redoubt
a : a small usually temporary enclosed defensive work. b : a defended position : protective barrier. 2. : a secure retreat : stronghold · See redoubt defined for ...

"So much death and destruction that is to happen, will happen because of the "Survivalist Mentality."
I have come to see that it is so damaging, because it holds out this carrot that you can stay in Babylon until the last second,
slopping around with the rest of the turkey farm inmates, and then poofie presto; dodge the millions of other refugees,
lack of food, water, societal veneer of "law and order," (read marauders, gangsters, satanists, paramilitary, renegade military, escape & released criminals, drug cartels, cannibals, Mutant Zombie Bikers (MZBs per David Crawford's Lights Out http://misc.weedwhacker.org/misc/lights_out.pdf) etc,)
dodge the military roadblocks and patrols, evade the starving, hysterical, depraved and selfish cretins also
on the road with your little family, and make it to paradise unscathed, with no deaths, rapes, or other horrors and atrocities.
Those survivalist teachers who have propagated that mentality, which is a selfish, destructive, and abysmally short-sighted one,
will have perhaps done more damage in the final analysis, to tens of thousands of families,
than had they never put pen to paper, or spoken a word on the airwaves. Perhaps. Time will tell.

Survivalists were the ones leaving bloody fingernail marks on the gopherwood outside.
The Survivors were inside, warm and dry.
In fact, I will not be surprised if it does not turn out to be a very similar case again in these days,
as it was in the days of Noah...Hmmmm...I remember reading that somewhere..." -jeremiyah

The Craton is, in a very tangible and solid way...an ARK.

IT IS SAFER AND MORE STABLE GEOLOGICALLY THAN THE AREAS JUST OUTSIDE OF IT, AND...IT FLOATS

jeremiyah

YouTube - Videos from this email


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Dude your keyboard has to be melted by now! So if the entire state of CO falls into a crater I am not prepared. Just so everyone knows.


----------



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

No, sorry, that was not the point, or prediction...although if possible, several other states nearby would be better than Colorado. We escaped the NWO "Rocky Mt High" playground in '97.
The Colorado quake was just an example I found which made a possible connection between quake and volcano...which is in NM, and looks pretty small. 
Overall point is that that purple area on the map is thinner crust, more unstable, and is prone to quakes and volcanoes. So...this includes the Rockies, and from many survivalists viewpoint, much of the west, Montana, Idaho, etc, particularly the Flathead Valley, which areas a lot of folks think are intelligent places to go. They are not -for many reasons. This is just one more.
If someone lives there, knows the area, has contacts, resources, etc, and / or cannot leave, that is one thing.
To plan on moving to those areas at this extremely late stage of the game...because some alleged survivalist genius / pope said it is a smart thing to do...is asking for a world of grief that nobody wants or needs.

jeremiyah


----------



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

...and if you want to see it with the maps, etc, go to:

OZARKS SAFE HAVEN, http://www.alt-market.com/groups/viewgroup/211-OZARKS+SAFE+HAVEN
which is a group on http://www.alt-market.com/groups/1600-jerry
and read
http://www.alt-market.com/groups/vi...ARTHQUAKES,+VOLCANOES+SAFE+HAVENS?groupid=211


----------

